# Open spot



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Anybody need one for Wednesday or Thursday. I have all equipment and help with the boat. I also have money to split the cost of the trip. Lookn to target some snapper and whatever else in the deep blue. PM or contact Reggie @ 7133842392. Thanks


----------

